# HDMI 2.0 auf 2.1 upgraden? Geht das?



## Ikyun (8. September 2018)

Hallo habe den pg27uq den man leider nicht 100% nutzen kann wegen der limitierung des dp1.4. 

HDMI 2.1 ist da aber schon schneller. 

Was müsste man machen um es um zu bauen? Ist das möglich? 

Muss ich Kabel im Monitor umbauen und n neuen Anschluss? Oder geht das per Software wenn Asus das macht?..


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2018)

In aller Regel ist die einzige Möglichkeit, einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. 

HDMI, DisplayPort usw. Standards müssen in Hardware unterstützt werden und sind nicht aufrüst/upgradebar.
Es mag Spezialfälle geben wo man einen Schritt durch Firmware-Updates gehen kann (etwa von DP1.3 zu 1.4 da hier nur ein Kompressionsalgorithmus dazukommt), die verbaute Hardware muss das aber prinzipiell schon verbaut haben.


----------



## IronAngel (8. September 2018)

Ikyun schrieb:


> Hallo habe den pg27uq den man leider nicht 100% nutzen kann wegen der limitierung des dp1.4.
> 
> HDMI 2.1 ist da aber schon schneller.
> 
> ...



Was für eine Limitierung soll das sein ? Ab DP 1.2 sollte genügend Bandbreite da sein. Nur für HDR reichts warscheinlich nicht in hohen Auflösungen. Die Monitore haben immer den Anschluss verbaut, der auch benötigt wird.  dp 1.4 müsste eigentlich locker ausreichen. Die Graka muss das natürlich können.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (8. September 2018)

Die Limiterung ist das wenn man 144 Hz bei 4K will nur mehr 4:2:2 subsampling möglich ist.
4:4:4 geht nur bis zu 120 Hz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2018)

IronAngel schrieb:


> Die Monitore haben immer den Anschluss verbaut, der auch benötigt wird.


Das wäre schön, ist aber leider nicht so. 144Hz HDR in 4K mit vollem Farbraum schafft DP1.4 nicht.
Wobei man fairerweise sagen muss dass es bis 120Hz geht und der UNterschied von 120 zu 144 Hz erträglich sein sollte. Zum Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung gab es schlichtweg nichts schnelleres als den DP1.4 von daher kann man dem Hersteller jetzt nicht so viel vorwerfen.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2018)

Aber nicht mit HDR, da gehen meine ich 96Hz oder 98Hz.


----------



## Ikyun (9. September 2018)

HDR hat damit weniger zu tun. 
120hz und HDR geht aber nur in 8bit. 98hz für 10bit


----------



## JoM79 (9. September 2018)

HDR braucht nunmal 10bit, das ist eine Grundvoraussetzung.


----------



## Schnurres (10. September 2018)

Werden nicht auch die Pseudo-10bit-Panel als HDR verkauft? Diese 8+2-Panels?


----------

